# Carolina Skiff J16 questions



## swflsnook (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey guys, 
I'm new to this forum and just signed up to hopefully get some good advice from ya. So here it is, I just recently purchased a carolina skiff to have as an option for places I cannot or do not want to get my boat into, and have to bring up to a lake house so I don't have to trailer my other boat up there. It is a J16 that has a 25 hp etec on the back (not my call, im a yamaha guy). I have read a few things regarding these boats but other than that, I do not know much on the specifics and I am new to owning a "microskiff" (have only owned larger flats/bay boats Ranger/pathfinder). So here are my questions, hopefully y'all will offer me some good advice:

25 HP etec tiller: no power/trim on this thing. It is a long shaft. What would you recommend? cmc power/trim or verticle jack plate?

Grab bar: I would like to add a grab bar that can accommodate my engel cooler as well. Besides having one custom made, any recommendations on pre-fab ones for sale?

Tiller extension: Just started looking for one of these as well, see many different preferences. Basically looking for a decent one, it doesn't have to be so high-end. Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It's a CS dont over think it. Is the long shaft the wrong size for that boat?
If the,shaft is right just use it. Their rough to ride in but very skiny .Lots of fish have been caught in them


----------



## swflsnook (Feb 12, 2019)

thanks for the reply. I think the shaft is ok for the boat but it hangs a lot lower then the hull which without a trim tilt or jack plate, I don't think that thing is going to be running that shallow. I picked it up a couple days ago so it is what I have to work with. Looking for advice on those who have put a trim/tilt plate on one or jackplate.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

swflsnook said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm new to this forum and just signed up to hopefully get some good advice from ya. So here it is, I just recently purchased a carolina skiff to have as an option for places I cannot or do not want to get my boat into, and have to bring up to a lake house so I don't have to trailer my other boat up there. It is a J16 that has a 25 hp etec on the back (not my call, im a yamaha guy). I have read a few things regarding these boats but other than that, I do not know much on the specifics and I am new to owning a "microskiff" (have only owned larger flats/bay boats Ranger/pathfinder). So here are my questions, hopefully y'all will offer me some good advice:
> 
> 25 HP etec tiller: no power/trim on this thing. It is a long shaft. What would you recommend? cmc power/trim or verticle jack plate?
> ...


My first skiff was a J16. They are great boats and can do a lot considering their size. My biggest regret with that boat was adding too many rod holders, seats, and other gadgets. If I could do it again I would set it up like this:

1. Large front and rear deck that CS offers for the J-Series.

2. Basic Cooler caddy/grab bar mounted to floor (seal all penetrations with 5200, if you get water in the hull you cannot get it out). Any fab shop can make one and it will likely be the same cost as if you found one pre-made.

3. I would do a CMC trim/tilt unit, you may be able to raise a JP 2-3" at most before the prop blows out so IMO the trim/tilt would be more useful. Your cavitation plate should be even with or a tiny bit below the hull plane, if it is lower than that you should be able to raise it a to the next mounting hole.

4. Buy Gunnel mount rod holders from Shallow Water Solutions (use 5200 to secure)

5. Carbon Marine tiller extension.

Good Luck!


----------



## swflsnook (Feb 12, 2019)

ZaneD said:


> My first skiff was a J16. They are great boats and can do a lot considering their size. My biggest regret with that boat was adding too many rod holders, seats, and other gadgets. If I could do it again I would set it up like this:
> 
> 1. Large front and rear deck that CS offers for the J-Series.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Exactly what I had in mind for the grab bar set up. Great thing is I bought the boat with the large rear deck with the twin live wells/storage.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

swflsnook said:


> Thanks for the reply. Exactly what I had in mind for the grab bar set up. Great thing is I bought the boat with the large rear deck with the twin live wells/storage.


Short shaft boat!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I would look up JRED on here and pick up his tiller extension. He's got a thread on here somewhere. I bought one and they are very good quality for a lot less than carbon marine.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

jonterr said:


> Short shaft boat!


I agree with Jonterr. I have a J16 that I am cleaning up to sell. Awesome boat for what you are doing with it. Mine is a short shaft and is the optimal configuration. A long shaft would negate one of the key virtues of this boat which is a very shallow draft. This comes in handy for a variety of reasons even if you don't plan to fish shallow water. So, I guess a jack plate is a good call for your situation.


----------



## CDR (May 14, 2017)

swflsnook said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm new to this forum and just signed up to hopefully get some good advice from ya. So here it is, I just recently purchased a carolina skiff to have as an option for places I cannot or do not want to get my boat into, and have to bring up to a lake house so I don't have to trailer my other boat up there. It is a J16 that has a 25 hp etec on the back (not my call, im a yamaha guy). I have read a few things regarding these boats but other than that, I do not know much on the specifics and I am new to owning a "microskiff" (have only owned larger flats/bay boats Ranger/pathfinder). So here are my questions, hopefully y'all will offer me some good advice:
> 
> 25 HP etec tiller: no power/trim on this thing. It is a long shaft. What would you recommend? cmc power/trim or verticle jack plate?
> ...


Depending on where you live you can get a grab bar fabbed up for a decent price. If not, Fishmaster sells a deck mounted one that has a base and removable bar. Won’t have legs for a cooler to slide in between though but you could situate your cooler in front of the bar.

Tiller extension I would also recommend Jred. Great quality for the price and he can make it custom to whatever you need.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Instead of putting holes in your deck, I would recommend attaching/gluing something like phenolic plates to the deck. You could then screw the grab bar plates to that and prevent any chance of water intrusion


----------



## swflsnook (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## swflsnook (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks guys for the advice. Im done with her, just thought id post pics


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

nice


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice layout to shoot for.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Clean, nice open layout. I like it!


----------



## Carolina Drum Bum (Apr 22, 2019)

Clean layout man, nice work.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done. You will love it for shallow flats. I caught a lot of fish out the 3 CS's that I owned years ago. Probably shouldn't have sold the last one...


----------



## CDR (May 14, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Tim Scolaro (Apr 21, 2019)

I have a j14 I recently bought with the same engine. The etec is a great little motor but there are a few caveats I would recommend. First only use ethanol free gas- The added cost is well worth it to prevent fuel pump (VST) issues. Second - add about 3.5 ounces of 2 stroke oil to your 6 gallon tank, (or more depending on the size but 3.5 ounces per 6 gallons is good. The oil in the fuel supposedly provides lubrication to the fuel pumps helping prevent corrosion and failure. read about it on the etec owners forum. I bought my boat used for a great price but wound up replacing the lift pump and the VST (around $450.00 for parts).


----------

